# Hidden gems around Hocking Hills?



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

I was just curious if anybody knew of some cool places around Hocking Hills that aren't so well known or touristy?

I'm taking a day trip there soon with a girl I recently started dating and we've both seen all well known attractions like Old Man's Cave, Conkle's Hollow, etc. I'm sure we'll have fun no matter what, but seeing some new stuff would be really cool.

Also, how is Rockmill Brewery? I was thinking of stopping there on the way back.

Thanks for any suggestions.

-Flash


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

We were just there last wknd. Stayed in a great cabin. Not real familiar with the area, but check out ash cave, thought it was better than old mans cave. We ate at a bbq place off the highway in Logan, can't remember the name but it was excellent and not very expensive. It's the only bbq place around so just ask when you get there. Enjoy the hot tub with ur new girlfriend, all the cabins have me!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's Millstone BBQ *Rabbeye *is referring to. If you're headed east on 33 get off on 664. Make a right(going south) on 664. Take the 1st rd to the right. The restaurant will be down that rd. on the right. It sets back off the road. You can actually see it on the right when you are on 33 right before getting to 664.

Far as hiking goes... Cedar Falls, Salt Peter Caves, Rock House. Might want to take her to Grandma Faye's which is a neat little country store on 664 S. Another decent place to eat is at the Old Man Caves Lodge restaurant. It's on S 664 as well. If you think horseback riding is something you'd want to do there Happy Trails or Uncle Bucks that offer that. I'm sure there are more but those are the two I know of...

...and if you and your sweetheart want a gondola ride, I will meet ya at Lake Logan in my canoe. During the romantic ride, you will be served Spam and Wild Irish Rose wine. I will gracefully sing 'Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer' in the best 'french ,*******' accent I can muster. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Please, sir! At least put that Spam on toast points! Spam "en croute" is some wonderful stuff. And I might suggest Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill as a more delightful wine to accompany such a culinary experience! As for your singing, meh!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Toast and Boone's Farm it is *buckeye.*

Nothings to good for my fellow OGF'ers.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There is a Zip line somewhere around there.. Canoe trip on the Hocking would be fun. New winery, not sure if it is open though.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dovans said:


> There is a Zip line somewhere around there.. Canoe trip on the Hocking would be fun. New winery, not sure if it is open though.


I think it's called hocking hills canopy tour....don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

lol  http://www.agaperidge.com/loveshack/love-nest.html


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Far as hiking goes... Cedar Falls, Salt Peter Caves, Rock House. Might want to take her to Grandma Faye's which is a neat little country store on 664 S. Another decent place to eat is at the Old Man Caves Lodge restaurant. It's on S 664 as well. If you think horseback riding is something you'd want to do there Happy Trails or Uncle Bucks that offer that. I'm sure there are more but those are the two I know of...
> 
> ...and if you and your sweetheart want a gondola ride, I will meet ya at Lake Logan in my canoe. During the romantic ride, you will be served Spam and Wild Irish Rose wine. I will gracefully sing 'Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer' in the best 'french ,*******' accent I can muster.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the suggestions. I hadn't heard about Saltpeter Caves before, so I will definitely have to check that out. Looks like you need to request a permit from the DNR to go there and the turn around time is about two weeks, so it will have to wait.

As for the gondola canoe ride on replete with Spam and Wild Irish Rose, I think I'm gonna have to take a rain check. It seems a little early in the relationship for something that romantic. Maybe I will take you up on it in the spring.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions and the humor you guys!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Clear creek metro park off SR 33. hiking trails and fishing in the creek. nice picnic areas.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

there are some good responses you got so far flash,in an offer to be serenaded with your girlfriend may be hard to beat but if it was me I would just somewhere and get a quality bottle of wine some cheese some salami maybe some grapes put it in a backpack along with a nice blanket hike into the woods and sit down and enjoy nature at its finest 
Live, Love and Laugh.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Nobody has mentioned the Harris Dental Museum in Bainbridge!

http://www.bainbridgedentalmuseum.org/

If you're in the area, stop in Laurelville for cider, it is excellent. Their cider vinegar is great too if you're into that.

+1 on Clear Creek. I've seen only parts of it, very pretty and few people. That road has some large rock features including a cliff face that could make a good selfie background.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

There is a place that rents atvs. We had a blast tearin around on those a couple years ago.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Man...don't touch ANYTHING in the salt Peter place and put your hands in your mouth.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man...don't touch ANYTHING in the salt Peter place and put your hands in your mouth.....


 Ha!

I guess the correct spelling for it is Salt Petre Caves. But you're right. I think I'd wear gloves the whole time there just in case.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Theres an area called airplane rock. I've been there three different times and did not see another person. Its past Old mans cave kinda hard to find. I'm not even sure what road its on.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

Nobody has mentioned the Harris Dental Museum in Bainbridge! lol


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

FOSR said:


> Nobody has mentioned the Harris Dental Museum in Bainbridge!
> 
> http://www.bainbridgedentalmuseum.org/
> 
> ...







erik said:


> Nobody has mentioned the Harris Dental Museum in Bainbridge! lol





Hey...what about that Harris Dental Museum place in Bainbridge ???


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

@ fastwater... ROTFL !!!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

In eastern Kentucky, the Red River Gorge is like a giant version of Hocking Hills. Very similar sandstone, and MANY opportunities to fall off a cliff.

http://fw.ky.gov/Education/Pages/Red-River.aspx


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The winery is open and its pretty nice place to relax. Several zip lines are now open in the area.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

After your trip to the dental musem go outside of bainbridge to 41, go south for a mile or so to the country crust bakery. Amish bakery, unbelievable sandwiches and bakery items. Cash only, closed sunday. Worth the trip


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

on the way home dont forget about the ohio glass museum in lancaster


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

What's her tolerance for going cross-country? There's a lot of forest land you can explore with a map (well, these days maybe a phone). You can visit scenes like the well-known ones except there's no one else, not even human footprints in the sand under the rock shelters.

It can get brambly and you might need to cross creeks.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

The Wilds is not to far off.


----------

